# Problem with TPMS aftery body repair involving replacement wheel



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Not really much else to do but get the faulty or incorrect sensor replaced. You already tried to do the relearn. If it is on the wheel repaired by insurance than I would contact them about it as it was not repaired properly.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> Not really much else to do but get the faulty or incorrect sensor replaced. You already tried to do the relearn. If it is on the wheel repaired by insurance than I would contact them about it as it was not repaired properly.


I used an analog meter and set all my tires back to 33-34PSI cold. I ran the relearn a few more times, I was finally able to detect the left rear sensor and completed the relearn. Any chance I should expect issues with the tire pressure sensor giving up the ghost in the future? It took 5-6 relearns with all my other wheels working every time, before the LR finally detected.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

My first thought was that maybe the sensor battery was dying. But, thinking it over, if it was just replaced, it should have full battery life left. So if it's not working well, as it did the day before, I'd be thinking it's either a bad part, or perhaps the wrong part. For example, some aftermarket parts claim to be replacements, but perform poorly. Perhaps that's the case here. 

If it keeps giving you trouble, either go back to where they repaired it, and have them replace it, or get someone else to replace it (at your expense). My goal would be to get the part number and vendor info off the unit in the tire, and make sure it's listed for that car.

Doug

.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I had tried to use Dorman TPMS sensors before in my Cruze and had nothing but trouble. They would act like they relearned and then 20 miles later the light would come on and a sensor was not reading. They never did work right. Only use AC Delco parts for these is my advice.

If yours reset try and drive on it and if it keeps working than great. If you have any further issues have the place that repaired it fix it. The longer you wait the harder to claim a defect or improper repair.


----------

